# D90 or D5100- which should I get?



## maddy417 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm trying to decide which Nikon DSLR to buy and I'm looking for some advice.  I'm not an expert photographer, just an amateur, but I've been taking photos seriously for a couple of years and I know my way around a camera. I previously had a D5000, which was my first DSLR and a perfect camera to start off with but it got stolen recently and I need a replacement. Now that I know more about photography, I'm thinking I want to upgrade to a camera that isn't quite as entry-level. The D7000 is out of my price range. I've got it narrowed down to the D90 and the D5100. The D90 is the camera I'd been thinking about for a while and I know I'd be happy with it. I just found out about the D5100 though and now I'm wondering about that. Thing is, though, to be honest I don't care if the D90 is a little bit out of date as long  as it's a good camera and so I don't want to get the D5100 just for the sake of having the newest and most current product. On the other hand, I don't want to buy an out of date camera just to feel like I'm being a *serious photographer*, you know?

I usually shoot with my 50mm f/1.4 AF-D lens and I also have the kit 18-55mm f/3.5 lens that came with my old camera. I shoot a lot of pictures of my friends, concerts, some landscapes and some self-portraits, a little of everything really. I shoot a little bit of video and I've heard the video function on the 5100 is better than the D90 but does anyone know how the video function on the D90 compares to that on the D5000? Because I was perfectly happy with what I could do with it on the D5000. 

Anyway, advice would be appreciated. The price differential between the D90 and the D5100 isn't an issue for me and so I want to make sure I get the camera I really want: something that is a step up from my old D5000 in terms of being more of a mid-level than entry-level camera. 

Thanks!!


----------



## mwcfarms (Aug 23, 2011)

The D90 will focus with AF lenses as it has an internal focus motor where the D5100 will not. That alone right there is my deciding factor. My niece bought a 5100 to use the nifty fifty with and took it back 2 weeks later for a D90.


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Aug 23, 2011)

Go with the D90.  The 5100 is a great starter camera, but you've already had a 5000, so as long as you're buying a new camera, I'd step up to the D90.


----------



## cameleon (Aug 23, 2011)

D90 hands down.


----------



## RichardsTPF (Aug 23, 2011)

D90


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 23, 2011)

D90 hands down.  As mwcfarms said, the lack of a built in AF motor in the D5100 counts it out automatically.


----------



## maddy417 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the quick responses! I didn't know that about the internal focus motor in the D5100. That definitely changes things.


----------



## orb9220 (Aug 23, 2011)

In my opinion it is a step back or at least limiting starting with a  entry level camera like the D5100. Myself like many became frustrated in  less than a year with the lack of those "Bells & Whistles" which I  prefer to call increased Capabilities & Features. 

Simple for me was wanting what a D90 or D7000 can give over an entry  camera like the D5100. Things like Biggger Brighter viewfinder for  easier composing. Built in motor giving me more lens choices. Faster  Frames per second for Sports,Wildlife and fast moving events  photography. Bracketing & Ability to take a real Battery Grip for  vertical and portrait shooting as well as help balance out heavier  lenses.

But the biggest thing was the ability to change a critical setting  without my eye leaving the viewfinder to go menu digging. And  interrupting my compositional thinking and losing time and missing the  shot which happened regularly with the lack of dedicated controls on my  entry level camera.

The D5100 very well may be a great camera that will last you years and  is a Great Performer. But  why  take a chance?

Silly me would even go with my D200 that I still have as second camera  body and shoot along with my D90 or even a D80 over a D5100 just for the  reasons stated above. As it's not always about sensor performance. Sometimes it's about a more fully functionally capable camera with the features and controls to grow into. Not one that I have to worry about replacing a year down the line.

But right now the D90 is the "Best Bang for the Buck" camera there is.  Tho if possible would go the D7000 if at all possible. As the D90 Big  Brother with Superior Sensor and IQ with even more features and  capabilities.

And another issue for some is very important in learning photography is  flash. And the D90 has Flash Commander mode on camera for  wirless control of off camera flashes like the SB-600,700,800 and 900  flashes. And could be an important consideration for studio or portrait  work. The entry cameras like the D3000 or D5100 do not have flash commander mode.
.


----------



## edddial (Aug 24, 2011)

D90 is simply the best!!


----------



## nick_cool (Sep 6, 2011)

I got a D90, it is ok, but I regret not getting a D7000.


----------



## paul85224 (Sep 11, 2011)

I looked at the D90 pretty closely before settling for the D200.  I really didn't care for the D90's in camera editing, and video mode.  It does appear to have a better build than the D5100, though.


----------



## RRRoger (Sep 11, 2011)

I had a D90 and now have a D7000 and a D5100.

D90 is easiest to use and most forgiving of user error.

D5100 has newest technology and D7000 sensor.
The images are so good that they show every movement or mistake you make.
The articulating LCD is excellant, 
The HD 1080 movies at 30fps can be made with autofocus.
Nearly every new Nikkor is AF-S.
The camera can also focus older lens manually.


----------



## Bukitimah (Sep 26, 2011)

Nikon priced the D5100 cheaper than their old D90 model. Surely there must be reason to do so. You are not comparing apple to apple. I have used a D5100 before but I had a D5000 previously. It is a great camera and thus the D5100'cant be that worest off. If budget is your concern, then D5100 is ok.


----------

